# Things you will never hear anyone say.



## DuranWolf (Nov 19, 2016)

I'll start.

West Virginia is full of diverse, intelligent people and are absolutely not inbred morons.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

That preacher gave all his money to the poor and needy! What a saint! Even sold his Ford F-350 to give that money too!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

That Republican Senator took in ten poor African American families and let them live in his guest house, because he's just so generous.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 19, 2016)

This thread is a misnomer: the moment you say the thing that you will never hear anybody say, you said it and thus have heard it be said!
0/10 - close this thread now, it's too late to save  
<3


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 19, 2016)

Furries are not weird.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 19, 2016)

Caddyshack 2 is an excellent, on-par sequel to the original film. Jackie Mason and Dan Ackroyd are comedy gold.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 19, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> This thread is a misnomer: the moment you say the thing that you will never hear anybody say, you said it and thus have heard it be said!
> 0/10 - close this thread now, it's too late to save
> <3


Well, you're a lot of fun.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 19, 2016)

The Darkness comicbooks are a absolutely delightful optimistic storyline with a heart warming lead character.


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Nov 19, 2016)

My mom: I am okay with gays and LGBT


----------



## Jarren (Nov 19, 2016)

You know what, internet stranger, your argument has convinced me that I was in the wrong. I've finally seen the error of my ways.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 19, 2016)

String theory is a very plausible concept.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh that feels so good, I orgasmed twice!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 19, 2016)

Ah, nigga, don't hate me 'cause I'm beautiful, nigga. Maybe if you got rid of that old yee-yee ass haircut you got you'd get some bitches on your dick.
Oh, better yet, maybe Tanisha'll call your dog-ass if she ever stops fucking with that brain surgeon or lawyer she fucking with. Nigaaaa.


----------



## Fadebax (Nov 19, 2016)

"I've never looked at furry porn and I have an FA."


----------



## JinxiFox (Nov 20, 2016)

Texas is full of wonderfully intelligent, non bigoted people! Why just look at our governor!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 20, 2016)

Theresa May: "You know, I'm gonna give Wales a bunch of funding today! They definitely are overdue some support from us!"


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2016)

Your insults and petty ad hominems are so powerful and convincing they will make me change my views and opinions. - Everyone

I'd love to hug a Muslim terrorist with C4 strapped to him, just to show that I care about him and his needs. #NotAllMuslims - Everyone

For every like I will do nothing, - Everyone



BlueWorrior said:


> Theresa May


Theresa May seemed ok at first, but now.. Lets just say it's kinda what I'd expect from a hardcore Remainer: Utter LUNACY.

Heard about the "Snooper Charter" that got signed not long ago? Guess who signed it.. <3


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 20, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> Texas is full of wonderfully intelligent, non bigoted people! Why just look at our governor!


So, you're not a proud Texan?


----------



## Fadebax (Nov 20, 2016)

"Hey man, my daughter's a 10, and i'm thinking of putting her up for adoption."


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)

'I don't need a massage. I don't have any stress whatsoever.' --Stupid People


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 20, 2016)

A thing you`ll never hear from a Single German:
Angela Merkel is a Holy.
[except the refugees of course]


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow! That politician is a real upstanding, honest, and generous person.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 20, 2016)

This thread is not shit.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 20, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> This thread is ̶n̶̶o̶̶t̶  shit.


True


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm so happy with myself and my life that when I wake up on Sunday morning and bake a pie, birds and woodland creatures come through the window and sit on my shoulders.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 20, 2016)

i think with the sentence "im happy with myself" you'll already get the goal here ^^


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 20, 2016)

yikes


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 20, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> i think with the sentence "im happy with myself" you'll already get the goal here ^^


Are you OK?


----------



## Caecus (Nov 20, 2016)

"My art work is a masterpiece!" (At least I wouldn't ever say so.)


----------



## Rant (Nov 20, 2016)

I appreciate you.

*sighs* i wish i heard this more then a few times a year....


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

Rant said:


> I appreciate you.
> 
> *sighs* i wish i heard this more then a few times a year....





Rant said:


> I appreciate you.
> 
> *sighs* i wish i heard this more then a few times a year....


The Fandom appreciates you!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 20, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Are you OK?


more or less yea ^^


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 20, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> more or less yea ^^


would only wiff i woulf get one of thif f.. drawingf done on my taple *sigh n drops head*


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 20, 2016)

Nickelback rocks!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't need a vacation. I love working my ass off. Thanks.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 21, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Nickelback rocks!


Agree :c


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 21, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Nickelback rocks!



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 21, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


:c
stop ridiculing my childhood idol ;-;


----------



## JinxiFox (Nov 21, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> So, you're not a proud Texan?


I live in Texas, I was born here. Proud? I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 21, 2016)

oh dang! I just have, like, too much money! I can't fit it all in my wallet! Oh woe is me!


----------



## Storok (Nov 21, 2016)

Honey I love your asymetric face!


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 21, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> :c
> stop ridiculing my childhood idol ;-;



Awww. I sawwy ;-;

For what it's worth, they've got a few good songs that are mostly geared toward being love songs or whatever. Not really my thing but im not knocking them. They're just a little uhhhh... soft. XD


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 21, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Awww. I sawwy ;-;
> 
> For what it's worth, they've got a few good songs that are mostly geared toward being love songs or whatever. Not really my thing but im not knocking them. They're just a little uhhhh... soft. XD


I do like Nickelback.  I'm just surprised at how many people hate the band.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Nov 21, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I do like Nickelback.  I'm just surprised at how many people hate the band.


tbh, they're really not that bad. The hatred for them just became a meme so now everyone knows them as "teh werstt bend evr lol"


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 21, 2016)

I love the multiplayer in No Man Sky


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 21, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> tbh, they're really not that bad. The hatred for them just became a meme so now everyone knows them as "teh werstt bend evr lol"


Agreed. It was all just a big bandwagon, like with Justin Bieber.

Though _in 2016_ people actually have a reason for disliking him.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Nov 21, 2016)

the Remake of Final Fantasy 7 came out so fast


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2016)

"You see that hot waitress over there? I'd never want to bang her. Ever."


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 21, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Awww. I sawwy ;-;
> 
> For what it's worth, they've got a few good songs that are mostly geared toward being love songs or whatever. Not really my thing but im not knocking them. They're just a little uhhhh... soft. XD


whatever, as long as you agree with " 'rockstar' is awesome" ^.^


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "You see that hot waitress over there? I'd never want to bang her. Ever."


lol classic³x100


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 21, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> whatever, as long as you agree with " 'rockstar' is awesome" ^.^



My personal favorite is 'animals' but alright, I cave ^^


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2016)

Today I'm going to run down the road naked smothered in jello singing I'm an Oscar Mayer Wiener.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 21, 2016)

I hate it when people.are nice to me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2016)

"What the actual fuck is this?! CANDY?! I EXPECTED TO BE RAPED, MR. STRANGER IN THE VAN!"


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 21, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "What the actual fuck is this?! CANDY?! I EXPECTED TO BE RAPED, MR. STRANGER IN THE VAN!"


That reminds me of a strip from Concession; concessioncomic.com: Concession: Friday, November 2, 2007


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> That reminds me of a strip from Concession; concessioncomic.com: Concession: Friday, November 2, 2007


Was actually thinking of that one.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Bank teller: "Here! Have a few extra hundred dollar bills! We at First National Bank appreciate your business!"


----------



## Jarren (Nov 21, 2016)

"I present, the next president of the united States, Hillary Clinton!"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

Jarren said:


> "I present, the next president of the united States, Hillary Clinton!"


Yep. Nope.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 21, 2016)

I go to furry conventions just to get laid.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I go to furry conventions just to get laid.


Oops


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oops


Right, huh?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Right, huh?


Idk. Do you?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Right, huh?


Actually I am sure a lot of that goes on at cons. Any con. Humans are after all humans.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Actually I am sure a lot of that goes on at cons. Any con. Humans are after all humans.


Isn't the furry term called yiffing?


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 21, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Isn't the furry term called yiffing?


BTW, I'll be wearing a partial fursuit at MFF. I wasn't going to reveal this till next week because I'm still waiting to get some stuff mailed to me. But I might as well tell you now.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 21, 2016)

Well, that guy must have outplayed me and certainly isn't hacking.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Isn't the furry term called yiffing?


Yep


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> BTW, I'll be wearing a partial fursuit at MFF. I wasn't going to reveal this till next week because I'm still waiting to get some stuff mailed to me. But I might as well tell you now.


Noice!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2016)

"I am a Tolerant Progressive Liberal Leftist and I will respect the vote regardless of whoever becomes President."



Jarren said:


> "I present, the next president of the united States, Hillary Clinton!"


HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 22, 2016)

"Oh look, we have achieved world peace!"


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 22, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> tbh, they're really not that bad. The hatred for them just became a meme so now everyone knows them as "teh werstt bend evr lol"


serious? never noticed tbh. 
No shit now theyre really good, nice guitar and cool voice.
One of the very few mainstream bands really are worth something to my ears.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2016)

"Don't ever stop tagging me in your shitty posts on Facebook."


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 22, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> My personal favorite is 'animals' but alright, I cave ^^


(y)
My order: Rockstar (cause a story^^), next concestant, Animals, Follow your Home and then Photograph i think :3


----------



## Alpine (Nov 22, 2016)

GTA Online: "Of course we will sell this new vehicle at a reasonable price"


----------



## Caecus (Nov 22, 2016)

"No man's sky was what I excepted."


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 22, 2016)

Alpine said:


> GTA Online: "Of course we will sell this new vehicle at a reasonable price"


And of COURSE we take care and dont be pszcho at any chance.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 22, 2016)

Every next-gen game: of course we know about the hosting lags, thats a extra feature!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2016)

"You see that hot woman over there? I'm going to kick her face in."


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 22, 2016)

Mass Effect 3 probably has the best ending for any game series ever


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm actually gonna comb my hair today :L


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 22, 2016)

Another thing youll never her anyone say:
Im normal.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> Another thing youll never her anyone say:
> Im normal.


I'm normal! Everyone else is weird.


----------



## JM10 (Nov 22, 2016)

I mean, to be fair, Hillary Clinton is sort of my #1 MILF


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 22, 2016)

Hollywood: We will stop being closed minded.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 22, 2016)

Here, have this $20 back, that you loaned me 5 years ago.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "I am a Tolerant Progressive Liberal Leftist and I will respect the vote regardless of whoever becomes President."



Eeeeexactly German thinking ~


----------



## Jarren (Nov 23, 2016)

Stop right there! I've got a weapon, and I'm EXTREMELY afraid to use it!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 23, 2016)

Dear shop lifter, youre the 1000s't lifter in Town! For this we'll open you the Tresor as a thank you.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 23, 2016)

Congratulations, HIllary Clinton,
You are the new president of the United States of America!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh my god! That McDonald's food is SO healthy for me! And taste soooo good!


----------



## heteroclite (Nov 23, 2016)

I hate Asians.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)

"You know, I'm going to just go on a random murder spree."


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh my god! That McDonald's food is SO healthy for me! And taste soooo good!


careful... i love McD :I



Spoiler



in fact i only tried chinckenmcnuggets but never mind...


----------



## Caecus (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "You know, I'm going to just go on a random murder spree."


I actually have said something similiar while playing skyrim and borderlands.


----------



## biscuitfister (Nov 23, 2016)

Call of duty shows nothing but innovation in every single game they release and never steal ideas from other games


----------



## Holan Lightningfoot (Nov 23, 2016)

Time to shit it and get it!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 23, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Call of duty shows nothing but innovation in every single game they release and never steal ideas from other games


And the  Nazi running gag never gets old... especially Black Ops Series *sigh*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)

"In my own way of demonstrating, I will light myself on fire. But first, I will dance with a chainsaw spinning very close to my anus."


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 24, 2016)

I like toodles


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 24, 2016)

No turkey for me, thanks. I'm on a diet.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 24, 2016)

On some other day, that'll sure be said often^^


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 24, 2016)

AC/DC sucks!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 24, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> AC/DC sucks!


So hard! :3 
Its rhe probably wor.. no that hurts too much to write ;-;


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2016)

"No shit, Sherlock. OF COURSE it's a good idea to jump into a live volcano!"


----------



## Royn (Nov 24, 2016)

anyone as in cubs and adults?  Cubs, they say most everything, and only dont say certain things because they are not adults yet.  Just adults, Id bet youd not hear anyone ever say "I pooped in the shower and tried to squish it down the drain with my toes."  As stated, cant count on cubs not to say most anything, including the previous statement.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 24, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "No shit, Sherlock. OF COURSE it's a good idea to jump into a live volcano!"



I say that to many people.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

I better just eat a small plate of food. It's only Thanksgiving.


----------



## Epistates (Nov 25, 2016)

Rather than act on the spur of the moment, I am going to process this mishap that isn't my friend's fault as I presume.”


----------



## Alpine (Nov 25, 2016)

Big Smoke "CJ you followed the damn train!"


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 25, 2016)

Alpine said:


> Big Smoke "CJ you followed the damn train!"


Haha so true xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 25, 2016)

I am going to literally eat my words.


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Jan 19, 2017)

My parents:
"Samantha you are our daughter, not our son."
TBT my parents have been cool with me being trans for a very long time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow! Forgot about this one. Here's some things you'll never hear anyone say:
President Trump is nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize.
President Trump was our greatest President ever!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm just here for the food.--Random guy in a strip club.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! Forgot about this one. Here's some things you'll never hear anyone say:
> President Trump is nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize.
> President Trump was our greatest President ever!


Oh, you're anti Trump, huh?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Oh, you're anti Trump, huh?


Not necessarily anti Trump, I am anti elitist.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not necessarily anti Trump, I am anti elitist.


Ah, ok.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 19, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Oh, you're anti Trump, huh?


He is a bit of a cunt. That's not to say that Hillary Clinton's not a bit of a cunt, or that the other presidential candidates weren't also a bit of a cunt. That's also not to say that everyone isn't a bit of a cunt. But he's a bit of a cunt.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Ah, ok.


But in all honesty, I can't say I like the man or his politics. I believe America as a nation has taken several steps back by electing this man as our leader. But only time will tell.​


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 19, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I'm just here for the food.--Random guy in a strip club.


I'm tempted to go to a strip club just to prove you wrong. ;P   Also, to see how good the food is. I wonder if anyone actually bothers ordering food in a strip club. It might be secretly great!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> I'm tempted to go to a strip club just to prove you wrong. ;P   Also, to see how good the food is. I wonder if anyone actually bothers ordering food in a strip club. It might be secretly great!


Don't know if I would eat a steak from The Crazyhorse.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> But in all honesty, I can't say I like the man or his politics. I believe America as a nation has taken several steps back by electing this man as our leader. But only time will tell.​[/QUOTEA lot of people felt the same way about Obama 8 years ago. And now everyone is sad theat he's leaving.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 19, 2017)

"Son, if you're telling the truth, you're not staying in this house anymore!"

Oh, sorry, I misread the forum title. We're supposed to write things you'll never hear anyone say... 

Alright then - "Alexander albuquerque twerp barrista flyfish grout, moribund and sandwich boards and zoetropes you lout!" I guarantee nobody's ever heard that before.

But to be fair, the premise of this thread is a trap. The moment we've typed it, it's already been said. This is a self-defeating exercise in futility, just like world peace talks or politics in general! Abandon ship! XP


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Don't know if I would eat a steak from The Crazyhorse.


Well, always ask a lady for permission first. And are you sure it's not called 'The Crazy Whores', and you weren't just stumbling out of it drunk after hours with your glasses off? ;P


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Well, always ask a lady for permission first. And are you sure it's not called 'The Crazy Whores', and you weren't just stumbling out of it drunk after hours with your glasses off? ;P


Ask bhutrflai. She was designated driver that night.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 19, 2017)

Things you'll never hear anyone say?

wejnf3w4't34t9384u0923u4

I know it seems childish, but I'm right.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 19, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Alright then - "Alexander albuquerque twerp barrista flyfish grout, moribund and sandwich boards and zoetropes you lout!" I guarantee nobody's ever heard that before.


Could make for a good pick-up line. It seems like something a character from a Douglas Adam book would say xp.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Could make for a good pick-up line. It seems like something a character from a Douglas Adam book would say xp.


Omg yes! Just watched Hitchickers Guide To The Galaxy. Funny. Read the books decades ago.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 19, 2017)

"When in doubt go on 'bout!"

I taught this quote to my students in high schools and they really like it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> "When in doubt go on 'bout!"
> 
> I taught this quote to my students in high schools and they really like it.


Sounds like something an Aussie would say referring to a walkabout.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sounds like something an Aussie would say referring to a walkabout.



But Aussie's are a special type of dog that should never be raised by bad owners. Meanwhile human speech is a nice skill to have.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 20, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Could make for a good pick-up line. It seems like something a character from a Douglas Adam book would say xp.


It's amazing how effective trochaic pentameter can be - really gives some weight to a load of random words.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 20, 2017)

I would love to stay after work without getting overtime


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 20, 2017)

"I love you"

:^(


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 20, 2017)

"Even though you disliked Obama, I don't automatically assume you like Trump"


----------



## Saylor (Jan 21, 2017)

Going doggy style, lifting your knee up, then saying "I'm like Washington crossing the Delaware"


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 21, 2017)

I cant wait to start smoking cigarettes again


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 21, 2017)

I will use common sense and NOT throw my cat in my microwave, not forcing producers to add such related warning labels.


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 21, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> I'm tempted to go to a strip club just to prove you wrong. ;P   Also, to see how good the food is. I wonder if anyone actually bothers ordering food in a strip club. It might be secretly great!


I like the way this guy thinks!

May I buy you a steak at crazy horse? We can go enjoy a nice dinner and not objectify the women dancing wildly on poles.
"Waiter! May I please have more water?" 
"I'm the bouncer, ya punk. You haven't spent any money on the girls and I'm here ta kick ya out."
"Oh. Well, I guess we just got stripped of our dignity, fellow!" *Gets the beating of a lifetime*
"...Worth it."


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 21, 2017)

"I always look forward to the water temple in the Legend of Zelda, Ocarina of Time games!" Said no one ever.
*Prepares self for slew of 'I really like the water temple', 'The water temple is the best part', 'noob' 'etc etc'*


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 21, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> I like the way this guy thinks!
> 
> May I buy you a steak at crazy horse? We can go enjoy a nice dinner and not objectify the women dancing wildly on poles.
> "Waiter! May I please have more water?"
> ...


Hey, that sounds nice. I wouldn't mind sharing a large steak dinner with some of the girls to be honest - I think the most interesting conversations are always had with people who are paid to be kept quiet. Unsurprisingly, being treated like a human being can do a lot for a person. I guess I'd have to keep slipping them banknotes during the evening to keep the bouncers happy, but because I'm gay, the girls could eat happily knowing I'm definitely not getting any of my rocks off on the whole affair. 

That sounds like one hell of a sketch - I hope Youtube gets on it soon!


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 21, 2017)

Buzzfeed is a very accurate representation of how people are and how people should act


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jan 22, 2017)

Newspaper headline: "Local Psychic Wins Lottery"


----------



## MaximusLupis (Jan 22, 2017)

Man, a Neo-Geo MVS sure is cheap isnt it?


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 22, 2017)

Sure love waking up at 0500


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 22, 2017)

T-LARC said:


> Hey, that sounds nice. I wouldn't mind sharing a large steak dinner with some of the girls to be honest - I think the most interesting conversations are always had with people who are paid to be kept quiet. Unsurprisingly, being treated like a human being can do a lot for a person. I guess I'd have to keep slipping them banknotes during the evening to keep the bouncers happy, but because I'm gay, the girls could eat happily knowing I'm definitely not getting any of my rocks off on the whole affair.
> 
> That sounds like one hell of a sketch - I hope Youtube gets on it soon!



Heehee! Though... Now that I think about it... I don't think there are any strip joints that are gonna serve a steak dinner. Now, I could be wrong, having not gone to one personally. I might follow your example though and go to one just to see what kind of food they serve, order some, and just find a table in a corner somewhere and enjoy my meal, be it steak dinner or greasy slice of pizza.


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 22, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> Heehee! Though... Now that I think about it... I don't think there are any strip joints that are gonna serve a steak dinner. Now, I could be wrong, having not gone to one personally. I might follow your example though and go to one just to see what kind of food they serve, order some, and just find a table in a corner somewhere and enjoy my meal, be it steak dinner or greasy slice of pizza.


I fear you may be right - greasy, juicy knife-and-fork food doesn't sound like it'd go too well with an evening of ogling. But it would be amazing if you went and did that - you just sitting there digging in, whilst everyone around is scratching their heads, going "wtf are they here for?"


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 22, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> Heehee! Though... Now that I think about it... I don't think there are any strip joints that are gonna serve a steak dinner. Now, I could be wrong, having not gone to one personally. I might follow your example though and go to one just to see what kind of food they serve, order some, and just find a table in a corner somewhere and enjoy my meal, be it steak dinner or greasy slice of pizza.


The closest I found to that was a nightclub in a town where I used to live where they served the best burgers and steaks that you could find in town. There was no indication of any sort of food on the menu, so you had to ask for it, if you were ready to actually eat in the club.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> The closest I found to that was a nightclub in a town where I used to live where they served the best burgers and steaks that you could find in town. There was no indication of any sort of food on the menu, so you had to ask for it, if you were ready to actually eat in the club.


I think most strip clubs around Atlanta serve food.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

"Wow! The United States really handled that very well! Everyone walked away winners this time!"


----------



## T-LARC (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> "Wow! The United States really handled that very well! Everyone walked away winners this time!"


A good contender not only for 'things that haven't been said', but also 'things that will never, under and circumstances be uttered by anyone'. Although we in the UK aren't doing much better, admittedly.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow! It looks like Trump is doing an excellent job as President!


----------



## T-LARC (Feb 28, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! It looks like Trump is doing an excellent job as President!


To be fair, I'd say the rest of the world is doing an excellent job of countering him as President. Nothing pulls people together quite like an inhuman conglomeration of antagonism, and he's as big a blob of stupid as America has seen in quite some time! ^^


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 28, 2017)

I just can't get enough of all the Trump talk! It just makes my day!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 28, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I just can't get enough of all the Trump talk! It just makes my day!!


Trump should sell feminine hygeine products. Not a bigger douche in the room!!


----------



## biscuitfister (Feb 28, 2017)

@Okami_No_Heishi Cant stump the Trump :3


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Feb 28, 2017)

I'll never hear anyone say anything worth listening to.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)

"I will take this cactus and shove it in someone's nose. Noses love cacti".

"Oh wow, that is a nice horse. Would be a shame if someone turned it into sausages".

"If I got a Dollar for every time someone called me fat I'd be a millionaire".

"Political tolerance is at its highest since the 60's".


----------



## Karatine (Mar 2, 2017)

"Man, that Italian family in the next table over sure is quiet"
Family Guy reference.


----------



## Miiuru (Mar 2, 2017)

"I'll pay you above minimum wage for a commission."


----------



## Sagt (Mar 3, 2017)

"My father gave me a small loan of a million dollars."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

Lcs said:


> "My father gave me a small loan of a million dollars."


Nice!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 3, 2017)

"The only music i like is country and rap."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> "The only music i like is country and rap."


Lol


----------



## Jarren (Mar 3, 2017)

"I couldn't possibly ask for you to do art for free. I insist you let me pay!"


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Mar 9, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I just can't get enough of all the Trump talk! It just makes my day!!


Here's one for you.
I have a bigger dick than trump, and mine is only a 3 inch long clitoris.


----------



## SouthTexasSammy (Mar 9, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> I just can't get enough of all the Trump talk! It just makes my day!!


Oh just thought of another one.
I'm more of a man than Trump, and I still have a vagina.


----------

